# Kwang Kee passed away



## karatekid1975 (Jul 14, 2002)

For those of you who do Tang Soo Do/Soo Bahk Do, I have sad news. GM Hwang Kee passed away   Very sad. I don't know what else to say. TSD was my first art, and Hwang Kee created it. I'm saddened


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 14, 2002)

This is sad.  We've seen alot of GMs passing over the last few years.

Are there any memorial sites, or can you tell us something about who GM Hwang Kee was?

:asian:


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jul 15, 2002)

As soon as I get info on a memorial, I'll post it.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jul 15, 2002)

Here is a word from one of the officials in the Soo Bahk Do Fed:

It is with great sadness that I report that Grandmaster Hwang Kee passed away on the morning of July 13, 2002. His contributions to the Korean Martial Arts Community as well as the Tang Soo Do artform are legendary. Among his legacy can be counted the following: The founding of the Moo Duk Kwan style of Tang Soo Do, the introduction of the lateral use of the hips into Korean Karate, the creation of the Gicho series of hyungs,
the creation of the Chil Sung series of hyungs, he creation of Yuk Rho series of hyungs, the creation of Hwa Sung Hyung and many other martial arts innovations.

Because of his tremendous influence in the Tang Soo Do artform, we the members of Tang Soo Do Mi Guk Kwan are especially saddened over his loss. Without KJN Hwang Kee's teachings which were received through his son SBN H. C. Hwang, SBN Robert Cheezic and SBN Robert E. Beaudoin, I would not have been able to create the Tang Soo Do Mi Guk Kwan art form.
The loss of KJN Hwang Kee will have tremendous impact on the entire Korean martial arts community and will he will be dearly missed by all Tang Soo Do practitioners thoughout the world.

On behalf of the entire Tang Soo Do Mi Guk Kwan Association, I offer our heartfelt condolences to his family, his students and followers where ever they might be. I pray that during this time we will all have the opportunity to reflect on just how the life work of KJN Hwang Kee has impacted each of our lives.

With deep respect and sorrow,

Charles Ferraro, President


----------



## Aikikitty (Jul 15, 2002)

That's very sad.   Do you know how old he was?  I suppose I'll let my Tang Soo Do friend know because I doubt she heard about it yet.  I'm sure he will be missed by many. 

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Shinzu (Jul 15, 2002)

very sad indeed.  i first learned of hwang kee through my TSD training.  although i never met him, my instructors did.  they were planning a trip to korea to train with him also.  they have their dan certificates signed by him also.

this is indeed a great loss for TSD members as well as other martial artists.

TANG SOO


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jul 15, 2002)

Eventhough I do TKD now, I will never forget him or what I learned from TSD. TSD was my first art and my first love of MA. It will always be my favorite art. Someday I will get back into it and reach the goals I had in TSD in memory of Hwang Kee, the founder. He will be missed.

Tang Soo


----------

